# I'll be smokin INSIDE this winter!



## pignit (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm sittin here fightin the weather trying to get some things smoked for Christmas and thinkin.... I've got a heated garage.... what is wrong with me. Besides... the MES is worthless outside this time of year here. I picked up this Kenmore 40" exhaust hood off craigslist for $50.00 and I bought a few supplies at Lowes.... and I'm smokin. The only thing I may have a problem with is buildup on the outside which I'm more than willing to wash a few times a year to keep inside where it's warm and dry. As you can see from the pics... it is drawing really nice... no smoke in the garage. Still get the smell of burning wood but I'm ok with it. I'm going to get some solid vent pipe to finish it out with. I didn't know what dimensions I'd be working with so I picked up a piece of flex to get it working. Getting ready to slam 4 Sams Roto Chickens in it. Didn't take much... a few hours... well worth the time... and money ($100.00)


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 9, 2009)

I am either going to do that or a bathroom fan, I think your way is the way to go though


----------



## waysideranch (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats one way to beat Old Man Winter!!!!  Nice job.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 9, 2009)

Sweet Dave, I've been thinking of doing something so I could work in the garage. I think you might have solved my problem of knowing if it's a TBS or not. Thanks


----------



## fire it up (Dec 9, 2009)

That is awesome Dave, do you know how jealous I am now?

You better believe every time I'm outside in the freezing cold and snow smoking this Winter I'll be shaking my fist in the air thinking Damn you Dave, you and your warm self


----------



## alx (Dec 9, 2009)

That is dedication...I have a 55 gallon drum i insulated over my WSM.


----------



## rivet (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow, Dave, you've certainly figured out how to overcome your winters. Great idea~ Congratulations on that and may you have much TBS !


----------



## carpetride (Dec 10, 2009)

Great idea!  Any thoughts on how long it is before you have a smoke stain on the outside?


----------



## pignit (Dec 10, 2009)

Well I'm smokin as I type.... 4 Sams Roto Chickens. I'll take a look and see if it left anything from the smoke tonight. I can always extend the pipe out past the eave if it becomes too much of a problem. It's just for the winter. So far it is working flawlessly. 4 hours into the chicken. I also deboned 4 butts tonight and I'm putting them in cure for Buckboard Bacon for presents.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 10, 2009)

Now that's awesome!  Congrats on your build.  May I recommend that you still leave that garage door cracked a bit.  You know...just in case.  I'd hate to see you take a long accidential nap and overcook your meat before Red comes out to check out you finds you face down on the workbench.


----------



## pignit (Dec 10, 2009)

I've got an large exhaust fan for spraying paint and when I'm grinding and the louvers don't fit real tight... and a dog door and enough cracks to keep enough draft goin. No bad fumes with the electric. Besides.... Red checks on me every dang 10 minutes seein what I'm up to. Having a real bad time with the MES temps tonight. Sitting in the garage with no wind at 60 plus degrees and at 4 hours... it hasn't shown over 210 on the internal therm. Staying on continuously... really don't understand this unit and why it doesn't get to temp.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 10, 2009)

You plugged in directly or on an extension cord. If an extension cord what gauge and length? Might need a shorter, heavier cord.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 10, 2009)

Oops, forgot you were running an electric.  

Tell Red to turn off the vacuum and see if that helps the temp.  Or maybe she'll blacken your other eye after the puffy comment the other day.  HA


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 10, 2009)

I have an idea to keep you from having to wash the walls - how about forming a piece of sheet metal that fits behind the vent and below the vent to direct it away from the house? Just a thought and cheap
Great idea on the hood -


----------



## pignit (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm plugged directly into the wall. I did a reset per Rons suggestion and while I had it unplugged I pulled the chip tray out. Plugged it back in... turned out the lights to watch for the glow.... looked good. Closed the door back up and now it's crankin at 232. I have no idea what would make it act like that.... I guess I should have checked to see if Red had the Vacuum cleaner runnin.... and Dude.... she still isn't over that swollen eye remark.  (That means I'm not over that swollen eye remark)


----------



## pignit (Dec 10, 2009)

O man... this is shweeeeet. Wind howlin outside... and I've got my first smoke inside all toasty and restin. Shweeeeeeet!


----------



## ronp (Dec 10, 2009)

I want to see some juice man.


----------



## kookie (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks pretty damn good..............Sweet setup..............


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2009)

That's GREAT Dave !
Now I really am jealous !


BC


----------



## reichl (Dec 10, 2009)

I just broke out laughing at work... That comment reminded me of when Dennis and Charlie start a fire in the back of a Uhaul on the show It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.

You have no idea how jelous of you I am. I have just put my MES into hibernation and you are going to be smoking all winter... I guess I will have to live vicariously through your q-view.


----------



## pignit (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll send your PMs with pictures just to make sure you don't miss any of the many winter smokes in my future.


----------



## pignit (Dec 10, 2009)

Here is the final step in my Chicken project. I smoked these up for my Granny in law. Sorted out the white and dark meat, put in half pound vacuum bags for her to freeze. This will be quite a few meals for her and easy to prepare. There were four chickens in all and I ended up with 6.5 pounds of deboned meat. I'm lovin this indoor smokin.


----------



## dysartsmoker (Dec 10, 2009)

I have been doing that for a year or so works great


----------



## ronp (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice job on the birds man.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am sure they will enjoy them.


----------



## chainsaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice innovation and lot of work-

You might check your homeowner policy-if you have a fire or other problem with a device that is intended only for outside use-and I have an MES and that is what my booklet says-your insurance may not pay for damages, including loss of life. That is why we have building codes and permits for new construction.

I have mentioned this before with other inside installations and no one wants to acknowledge the potential problem. If you have a good relationship with your insurer get their input.

Also echo Dude on the Carbon Monoxide potential-another facet of this type of installation to be aware of.

You did a good job Dave, and we do not want anything but safe smoking for you.

Stay safe!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice birds Dave...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great job on the inside install also...


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Dec 11, 2009)

Great job on the inside install... I'm lookin at the negitive digits all winter... this looks like a better solution than injectin smoke and baking my butts... BUT I RENT...  

and capt' buzzkilll up there two posts earlier.. although he is totally right .. I believe everyone has the right to play dangerous and attempt to burn down the house at least once in their life.. .. NO seriously! 

BUY a CO detector... and a auto fire sprinkler system.. trade all of it for a some pulled pork... 

DAVE ENJOY the warmth while you smoke indoors and its blustery outside! 

CHEERS!

HBBDBBQ!~!


----------



## pignit (Dec 19, 2009)

Went to the hardware today and picked up the pieces to replace the flex pipe with hard pipe. I found that the screws I had put in to connect the actual vent to the pipe had not screwed in tight and the screws were pushing the pipe in. Fixed all that and taped everything up. After a couple of smokes I haven't noticed any buildup outside on the siding of smoke. I'm really happy about having this inside for the winter. I'm hopin Santa is gonna bring me a sausage grinder so I can do some of my own sausage. We'll see.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 19, 2009)

You have definatly earned the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





forsure on this invention and it looks like it works just fine too. I only thing is will it hit you in the head on it when your looking in or tending the meat??? But it's a great idea and now you too can smoke all year round like us in Florida. Cheers


----------



## rivet (Dec 19, 2009)

Man, I love your set-up and think it is the greatest thing...something like I would do. 

However, my "other" side kicks in and wants to underscore all the warnings from the rest of the folks. Don't mean to be a damper on things, but you want to be safe and CYA if anything goes wrong. 

Talk to your insurance agent. Get a smokedetector alarm. Put a shield under your exterior exhaust vent.....you know the deal, bud. Make your awesome idea perfect!

Very nice chicken too, you made and congratulations once again!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, nice job, I am envious...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





With electric smokers I believe it is safe to do this, I am not sure that I would try it with a propane smoker and definitely not with a charcoal...


----------



## pignit (Dec 19, 2009)

I would not do this with propane or charcoal. I feel very safe with this system in place. Usually if I'm leaving it unattended it has already gone through the smoking stage and is just cooking like an oven on low temp. Very safe. Thanks for all the concern.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 19, 2009)

If you get concerned you could always add a carbon monoxide detector.


----------



## rhino70 (Dec 20, 2009)

OMG, that is an awesome idea.  Might be a good idea to put another piece of pipe on that and get it out past the eves.  I think that vent might stain your siding.  

Anyhow, i'm really jealous.  It is 15 degress here in Minnesota right now, and that would certainly make smoking a lot more tolerable.  More idea for the man cave are always a welcome sight.   :)  Nice work!!


----------



## pignit (Dec 20, 2009)

So far so good. I think an advantage I have here is the hood is a nice used Kenmore and has two good sized squirrel cage blowers in it. It can move some air. I've only smoked with it twice but one was an all nighter and there's no sign of any buildup yet. I'm going to keep an eye on it. It looks much better mounted to the wall than sticking out past the eave so my plan is to keep it clean with some greased lightning and the pressure washer. I had a hard time trying to decide if I wanted to mess with this project or not but I'm really glad I did. It didn't cost much and has thrown the weather factor out the door for smokin this winter. And I'm gonna say this one more time..... I would not attempt this with a gas, charcoal or stick burner.


----------



## russg (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## russg (Mar 30, 2012)

Took a piece of 1x6 and cut a hole to fit the elbow, Pulled down the window and stick the 1x6 in and closed the window on it.

Simple and worked very well easy install and removal.  I like the beauty of the range hood mod though.


----------



## deltadude (Mar 30, 2012)

russg  looks good, that should work!  Thanks for taking the time to post pics, gives others some ideas.

I notice there isn't an eave over the window, so if it rains and there is window, do you plan to remove the wood with hole and close window, then return it to use again when no rain/wind?


----------



## russg (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes,  when done I lowr the window and take down the wood and hose.

It only take a minute.


----------

